# Happy Thanksgiving Menu



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Got my bird on this morning after an all night Brine Soak. Injected with butter & creole. Shoved the onions from the brine in the cavity with and apple and celery. Loosely followed a recipe from the egghead forum. Have the Egg at 300, hoping it steps 0n up to 325 or 350, but I will take 300. Pecan log ontop of the lump coal for smoke. 

Fried turkey is resting on the counter, drying out getting ready for a high noon bath!

Cheese Cake ingredients on the counter getting up to temp to start mixing.

Biscuits in the oven and gravy is simmering.

Happy Thanksgiving PFF









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I had mine in a homemade brine fer almost 24 hours, injected it with my own creole butter, but I put mine on the egg in a beer can type holder so it's standing up. Dusted it with Jalapeno Butter seasoning and keeping it at 250... Got it smoking with pecan and Jack Daniels wood chips!!!! My last one last week was fricken AWESOME so hopefully this one turns out as good!!!


Jason you should have just spatchcocked it since you laid it flat on there.... Can't wait till this afternoon!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I started too, but I didn't get time to make a practice run last week, so gonna have the ham and fried as back up incase its dogfood, lol


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck we got ham too.....not worried bout a back up though!!! hahaha All I really want are the left over turkey-mayo samwhiches!!!!!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Bout the half way mark now.

How long do you let yours rest Jason?









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Bout that time!!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hey what thermometer are you guys running? I am in the market for a new one. 
I too have my turkey smoking on the egg. Currently, holding steady at 300 with my DigiQ.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I bought this one kind of on an impulse buy on Amazon Prime day. It was $20. I have grown to like it and its accuracy qnd is now my prefered one. I still probe before I remove it, but it has never read wrong yet

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I just got a cheapy from wallyworld....


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

#2 has 25 minutes left









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

#1 is resting in the warmer (cooler) soon to be joined by #2 atleast until 2 when the wife says I have to wait till. Im gonna have to go find a set of nose plugs, cause these birds may not make it if I have to smell em any longer!!!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

My cooking is done fellas. Cheese cake browned on the top a little and too ugly for a picture, hahaha. But birds, ham and Jalapeno devil eggs are done. This fat boy bout to drink another cold one rest my eye lids fir a few! Lol

Happy Thanksgiving









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks great guys, Beautiful Birds.
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------

